# 6 week old, am I feeding her the right way?



## josie0823 (Jan 12, 2018)

Hi, I'm a new hedgie owner to a six week old girl. Currently feeding her blue Buffalo healthy living chicken and brown rice adult cat food. I've read that they are supposed to get wet food as well, I bought the cans (same as dry food) but my hedgehog completely ignored it. I also bought a bag of years (Wiggler's and berries trail mix treats) which she ignored. I sprinkled it over her food and I saw it was gone this morning. Any suggestions on the wet food? Is it necessary? Also, how much am I supposed to feed her? So far I make sure to wash her food plate and replace the old food with fresh food. Thanks in advance!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

She doesn't need the wet food, you can offer it as treat if you want but I wouldn't worry about her not eating it. What are you sprinkling on her food? You shouldn't have to put anything on the cat food.


----------



## josie0823 (Jan 12, 2018)

She eats it by itself but as a treat I throw in a little bit of the wiggly trail mix I mentioned in the post. Thank you for your feedback ??



nikki said:


> She doesn't need the wet food, you can offer it as treat if you want but I wouldn't worry about her not eating it. What are you sprinkling on her food? You shouldn't have to put anything on the cat food.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I googled the Wigglers and berries treat and it really isn't healthy for hedgehogs. 

Ingredients: Mealworms, Ground Corn, Dehydrated Celery, Puffed Millet, Dried Red Bell Peppers, Freeze Dried Strawberries, Dried Egg, Wheat Middlings, Ground Steamed-Rolled Oats, Vegetable Oil.


Freeze dried mealworms are not good as they are lacking an enzyme that hedgehogs need to be able to digest the exoskeletons and because of this are know to cause intestinal blockages. Corn is just and indigestible filler and shouldn't be fed to hedgehogs and the puffed millet and rolled oats are just fillers as well. It would be much healthier for you hedgehog if you fed live, frozen or canned worms and fresh vegetables and strawberries.


----------



## josie0823 (Jan 12, 2018)

Woah ok, thanks!!! Any brand you recommended? I'm sorry, I'm new at this, just want to make sure my baby is healthy and happy ??



nikki said:


> I googled the Wigglers and berries treat and it really isn't healthy for hedgehogs.
> 
> Ingredients: Mealworms, Ground Corn, Dehydrated Celery, Puffed Millet, Dried Red Bell Peppers, Freeze Dried Strawberries, Dried Egg, Wheat Middlings, Ground Steamed-Rolled Oats, Vegetable Oil.
> 
> Freeze dried mealworms are not good as they are lacking an enzyme that hedgehogs need to be able to digest the exoskeletons and because of this are know to cause intestinal blockages. Corn is just and indigestible filler and shouldn't be fed to hedgehogs and the puffed millet and rolled oats are just fillers as well. It would be much healthier for you hedgehog if you fed live, frozen or canned worms and fresh vegetables and strawberries.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Your best bet for treats are mealworms, not freeze dried, and fresh fruit and vegetables. If you look on the diet section of the forum you'll find a safe treat list. There are no good commercially prepared hedgehog treats.


----------



## josie0823 (Jan 12, 2018)

Thank you ??



nikki said:


> Your best bet for treats are mealworms, not freeze dried, and fresh fruit and vegetables. If you look on the diet section of the forum you'll find a safe treat list. There are no good commercially prepared hedgehog treats.


----------

